# Banned?



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

i was browsing TCF when I suddenly got an error message that my IP was banned. I can still get on on my phone.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

We blocked some foreign IP addresses that were flooding us with spam posts. Send me the IP address.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> We blocked some foreign IP addresses that were flooding us with spam posts. Send me the IP address.


199.159.144.120


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Just so you know, this seems very widespread. I have heard from multiple people in various parts of the country that they got the banned message. So something seems wrong.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm being hit, too. Both my home network and over my cell phone provider's. Sent my IP via PM.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

These are the only 4 banned IP addresses.


45.116.232.42
67.170.202.155
185.93.228.9
185.93.229.9


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Some people are getting this from both their Internet providers and their cell phones.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Mike Lang said:


> These are the only 4 banned IP addresses.
> 
> 
> 45.116.232.42
> ...


My IP isn't on this list, and looks like I'm no longer banned.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Turtleboy is 135.84.167.210 and he can't get in either...


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, something obviously didn't go right with the block.

ETA: I'm obviously back in now. I was blocked from work, home (comcast), xfinitywifi, Verizon wireless, and a handful of US vpn endpoints.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

mlsnyc said:


> My IP isn't on this list, and looks like I'm no longer banned.


I'm back too.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

My work IP and my cellular IP in Atlanta were blocked. I'm back now.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

I was starting to worry I did something


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I got it too. Fixed now. I reported some spam this morning. I thought I reported myself.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Any word on what went wrong? My IP address wasn't among those listed but I was blocked both on Comcast in Virginia and Verizon Wireless.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Just to say "Me Too." Was banned for about ten minutes...even tried with a different provider/different IP...OK now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

FYI: addresses resolve to Pakistan, California and the U.K..


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

kaszeta said:


> Yeah, something obviously didn't go right with the block.
> 
> ETA: I'm obviously back in now. I was blocked from work, home (comcast), xfinitywifi, Verizon wireless, and a handful of US vpn endpoints.


I'll throw in a me too (for a while). Someone goof up a netmask?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Either that or somebody just got sick of the lot of you!


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I didn't get the banned message this morning but couldn't navigate the site at all from work. Everything I tried to click on threw an error. Not sure if it is related or not. 

Obviously working fine now.


----------

